# Has anyone ever hit 1 billion bells?



## ZeroMetroid (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm curious, has anyone actually been able to save that much? Because if you have that's a lot of  beetle hunting or you get really lucky with trades on here.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 18, 2013)

i have like 12 million in the bank because of turnips
i felt that way when i did beetle hunting but then i bought a bunch of turnips and tracked the turnipspike tag and here i am
though 12 million is nothing to other people


----------



## Alright (Aug 18, 2013)

I topped out at 50mil, but I know someone sold Ankha for 100+ million on Reddit. So, someone had that much to throw around for a single villager.


----------



## MajesticMayor (Aug 18, 2013)

That would be crazy my most was 35 million


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 18, 2013)

I had 105 million thanks to online turnip sales and nonstop gameplay on the island through the week. though I'm not sure why the game calls 100 million a billion...  lol


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm pretty sure a billion bells would require hacks, because a billion is a million millions...


----------



## hijessicarose (Aug 18, 2013)

I've seen a screenshot of 100mil but, yeah >.<


----------



## Toraneko (Aug 18, 2013)

It really isn't hard to hit more than 1 million bells if you keep zerging beetle island lol. Heck if you zerg it enough you'd probably reach 10 mil or more. I got 2 or 3 mil just doing it for three hours, but then I got bored.


----------



## Elaine (Aug 18, 2013)

The most I've ever had at once was 100m bells, due to selling villagers. I thought I was completely set at that point, hell. When I got my first 10m I was like. 'k screw the market I'm rich!' I can't imagine having 1b. There's no way to spend 1b bells.. Well except giveaways, but yea.



Aquadirt said:


> I'm not sure why the game calls 100 million a billion...  lol



 Does it?

I'm also not sure why Kapp'n says I can't take my 'effects' to the island but okay.


----------



## Gandalf (Aug 18, 2013)

Midgetsc said:


> I'm pretty sure a billion bells would require hacks, because a billion is a million millions...



1 Billion is 1000 million. Definitely possible without hacks, absolutely unnecessary, however.


----------



## Eirynfox (Aug 18, 2013)

are you sure? do they still have that weird thing where it reaches 36998091123 whatever bells and that's max? because of the binary code they use in these games? anyway, maybe they fixed that stuff..


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 18, 2013)

OMG the most I've reached is 1.7mil xD


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Aug 18, 2013)

Gandalf said:


> 1 Billion is 1000 million. Definitely possible without hacks, absolutely unnecessary, however.



A billion is different depending on where in the world you're from. In British English it's 1000 million, in US English it's a million million.
Anyway, I only have about 3 million because I don't really focus on saving money. Plus I'm currently upgrading all my rooms from 6x6 to 8x8.


----------



## GordonFreman (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm worth about 80 million in stuff, but only like 1 million in the bank

- - - Post Merge - - -

2 million actually just went on a bug hunt


----------



## monochrom3 (Nov 30, 2013)

Isn't the ATM cap 999,999,999 Bells?

Anyway, my highest was 5M(from old town)and almost all of it came from beetle hunting.
Currently I have 1.5M but I have assets yet to be converted.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 30, 2013)

this thread is so old how the heck did u people find it
but yeah i believe now theres a max


----------



## pika62221 (Mar 11, 2014)

Yeah, the cap at the ABD is 999,999,999-like it was in Wild World and City Folk. The supposed reason it's given as "1 billion" on the badge was due to a translation error when the game was localized from Japan to America. Remember, this is a Japanese game reprogrammed to make it "Americanized".


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Mar 11, 2014)

Suave_Spencer said:


> A billion is different depending on where in the world you're from. In British English it's 1000 million, in US English it's a million million.
> Anyway, I only have about 3 million because I don't really focus on saving money. Plus I'm currently upgrading all my rooms from 6x6 to 8x8.



-from US-
I have never heard it called a million million...
...
Just had to put my two cents in.


Ah crap it's a necro...
I didn't even check the first post date just saw it on newest posts. XP


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 11, 2014)

NECRO ALERT

But yeah lol, I can see what the person meant by the date.  Nowadays I have bells floating around my town that I still haven't put in the bank pfft. Whooops.


----------



## Punchies (Mar 11, 2014)

The most bells I had was only 2 million . Man I feel so poor right now


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Mar 11, 2014)

Most I've saved is 5m but I spent over 10m on crap lol I am addicted to shopping.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 11, 2014)

I have only 3mil from building and demolishing pwps and also setting/upgrading houses lol I feel so poor....;_;


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Mar 11, 2014)

Lmao I feel poor too! I hope when I sell merengue in my cycling town I can finally finish all pwps and my house


----------



## pocky (Mar 11, 2014)

Ive only gotten to like 430million, spread throughout different characters
now I've just stopped selling items for gold because I really dont know what Im going to do with so many bells xD


----------



## RiceBunny (Mar 11, 2014)

The most I've had in the bank so far is 11mil. Money making really bores me, specially catching beetles >.< so I usually end up stopping at around 10m, drain that by buying something expensive and then go at it again xD.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Mar 11, 2014)

Well, considering the ABD is full at 999,999,999 Bells, yesm. :3


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm gonna have 115 Mil in a few days and thats just insane.. ive never even got to 10mil before
if someone has a billion... o-o


----------



## Salem (Mar 11, 2014)

the most I ever had was from my recent turnip trade where I got a little more than 5 mil, which I then divided amongst my 4 characters. It didn't last too long though bc I used it to upgrade their houses.

Now I am poor again. OTL


----------



## Splinter (Mar 11, 2014)

You only need to sell 3 popular villagers for that, lol.


----------



## BellManAC (Mar 11, 2014)

I have like 15mil! I will probably have like 100+mil in a few months. If you consider 1 billion 1000x1mil. It is completely possible if you know what youre doing!


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 11, 2014)

No.  And seriously doubt I ever will.  Too many houses to expand.  Pinching bells all the time.  I'm not into the re-tail thing because it's such a bother connecting, errors, waiting on people, etc.  Broke I am, broke I shall remain.  Plus I usually give my stuff away whenever possible.


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 11, 2014)

Actually... I'm not gonna post how many bells I have since people seem to freak out >.>


----------



## ZJP91 (Mar 11, 2014)

sold marshal for 31 mil, want to invest some of that into turnips but im an idiot


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Mar 11, 2014)

In my dreams.
I've never topped 10 million.


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 11, 2014)

I had about 400 million but then I reset so I'm up to 100 mill again
I could have about a billion if I stopped doing giveaways and didn't reset, but I don't need the cash XD


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Yui Z (Mar 11, 2014)

Loviechu said:


> View attachment 32208



Ohmigosh yaaaay I'm not the only one<3


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 11, 2014)

WEUW lol I wasn't going to post it but now I'm like whatevs lol I think I'm pretty much set. If only the game kept the shopping card so it wouldn't be necessary to carry so many bells for things


----------



## Salem (Mar 11, 2014)

I've thought about selling villagers (stitches in particular), but idk. I mean, I didn't pay anything to get him, so I feel bad charging someone to take him? That's probably why I am poor, lol.

Making money probably isn't that hard if you put the effort in (like buying/selling turnips and beetle hunting, w/e), but I'm too lazy to do that consistently.

Also I thought this thread said 1 million not 1 billion, ahahaha :cries:


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 11, 2014)

The credit card from city folk would be useful for me in new leaf ^ x-x


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 11, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> The credit card from city folk would be useful for me in new leaf ^ x-x



Yeah. Hate having to go into Gracie's to then have to leave to drop. Bell bag because she says I have no room. I would have room if you'd tAke the money GRACIE


----------



## Salem (Mar 11, 2014)

Considering the larger online economy, you'd think they would have a credit card system. or at least make it so someone can deposit money right into your bank account at the post office. Think how easy it would be to just transfer 30mil from your account to someone else's!

How much easier too if Joan accepted credit, lol


----------



## Pikachitu (Mar 11, 2014)

You guys are scary. I do a lot of giveaways and even have a cycling town and I still only have 45 mil X_x. But then again, maybe i give things for free too often thats why I only have 45 mil.


----------



## Pikachitu (Mar 11, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Ohmigosh yaaaay I'm not the only one<3



Tell me your secret. How do you get so much bells


----------



## oath2order (Mar 11, 2014)

Salem said:


> Considering the larger online economy, you'd think they would have a credit card system. or at least make it so someone can deposit money right into your bank account at the post office. Think how easy it would be to just transfer 30mil from your account to someone else's!
> 
> How much easier too if Joan accepted credit, lol



I don't think Nintendo cares about the economy.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 11, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I don't think Nintendo cares about the economy.



Nintendo doesn't really care about anything but their WiiU sales.


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 11, 2014)

Ok I'm taking that as a dare. I'm gonna try to get a billion bells. 985million more to go!!! (10 years later...) 1 more bell!


----------



## BellManAC (Mar 11, 2014)

LOL, yeah I'm wondering how many hours you people have played to get over 100mil+?? Just wondering.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 11, 2014)

I have 1600 hours logged in


----------



## Salem (Mar 11, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I don't think Nintendo cares about the economy.



Well maybe that was a bad word to use. I mean, like, um... you know, because there's online interaction? So there's people playing together and trading items and all that. hmm, I'm not sure how to explain what I mean. Maybe "community" is a better word? I mean, they made the game to encourage people playing together and doing things like trading and doing turnip selling at each other's towns. I'm not sure nintendo could foresee that people would be selling villagers though.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Mar 11, 2014)

Urgh, the credit card word be a god send for buying villagers and regionals. x_x


----------



## Pikachitu (Mar 11, 2014)

IKR X_X running to the post office 20 times is tittering


----------



## pika62221 (Nov 10, 2014)

Power Saves gives you the 999,999,999 max bells- boom, there you go, you reached "1 billion" even though technically it's impossible to save 1 billion in any one account.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 10, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## pwincess (Nov 10, 2014)

most i've had is like, 79 million
i know someone who had 800 million ._.


----------



## lazuli (Nov 10, 2014)

rn i have ~13mil.
sobs.

ABD max is 999,999,999 BUT you can have 1 bell on you and be like 'i got a billion bells' WHICH IS TRUE. haha.


----------



## sakurakiki (Nov 11, 2014)

No way have I ever been close to having 1bil bells. The most bells I've had at once is 9mil which is what I have in my account right now.


----------



## Eline (Nov 11, 2014)

nooooo  I'm at 17 million right now, this is the most I've ever had


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 11, 2014)

Yeah, I have.


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 11, 2014)

I've gotten over 1 million, but I only got it from trading TBT for in-game bells. I don't doubt that I could have made millions just playing the game by selling beetles and trading turnips, but I'm lazy and doing those tasks was starting to become a chore because I don't always have a lot of time to play so I had to choose between doing them and doing things like talking to my villagers and decorating my town.

I'm planning on trying to make one million by myself soon, though, just to see how long it takes me to do it.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 11, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> 1 Billion is 1000 million. Definitely possible without hacks, absolutely unnecessary, however.



True! Who the heck needs a billion bells to spend?!?


----------



## Kasuralixa (Nov 11, 2014)

I recently just hit 105m from art commissions and trades. The most I had before I got on TBT was like.. 5m, and I thought that was a lot. I'm down to 90m now because I've been buying a lot of stuff.

How do you even get max ABD?? I mean I guess more popular artists on here or people with really popular shops can make that, but still.. It has taken me 5 months just to get 105m, so at this rate it'd take me _years_.


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Nov 11, 2014)

My sister saved up 100mill from turniping. I don't remember how much I saved max. I have like 10mill in my bank right now, but I don't usually buy turnips cause my prices always suck.


----------



## Chris (Nov 11, 2014)

I don't think I've ever even hit 50 mil, never mind 1b.


----------

